# Shoe Mice and adventures outside



## ebonytigger (Jan 27, 2017)

"Can anyone see any Shoe Mouses in there? I'm lying in wait for unsuspecting Shoe Mouses to come out"



"Who? Me? No I wasn't after a Shoe Mouse, I was here the whole time. The Shoe Mouse is lying"



"I am hiding up here to avoid Tigger's game of Shoe Mouse Pounce"



"I wants a cuddle after a hard afternoon's Shoe Mouse Hunt"



"If I lie in wait in this box I'll be hidden from the Shoe Mouse and I can hunt it when it emerges"


----------



## ebonytigger (Jan 27, 2017)

"I'm staying with you Tigger, it's scary outside"



(Tigger) "There's something really interesting on the hedge Ebony, I'm stretching up to investigate"



Ebony: "What have you found Tigger?"



"I'm starting to get a little worried here, my ears are beginning to go back a little bit" (Ebony)



"I'm thinking I might start heading back inside if you're going to be all day sniffing that, Tigger"



"You going back inside, Tigger? I'm coming back in as well, it's a scary bad world out here. Don't leave me out here!"


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

LOLZ! 

Looks like you have a nice, big yard for kitties to play in! do you get lots of birds, squirrels, bunnies?


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## ebonytigger (Jan 27, 2017)

bluemilk said:


> LOLZ!
> 
> Looks like you have a nice, big yard for kitties to play in! do you get lots of birds, squirrels, bunnies?


We get a lot of birds but we don't get squirrels or bunnies here (which is probably a good thing because Tigger is a hunter) :smile2:Tigger sees something she thinks is prey and she won't rest until it's dead :surprise: We do get frogs here though and they're the only prey Tigger doesn't kill (she doesn't know how to kill frogs)


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin, fortunately is not a 'mighty hunter' (he thinks he is, though,lol)

He IS one heckuva mouser...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Sooo cute! Love the innocent Tigger faces.


----------

